# Little Help Please



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm looking to buy a featherboard online, but most of what I see is plastic sh*t.

Can one of you my brotha's turn me on to a decent featherboard for my TS?

Thanks in advance, links appreciated.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think I've seen them as anything other then plastic unless they're home made from wood. If they were metal they wouldn't really allow a board to slide through what should be a tight fit.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a five minute job to make your own, Russell. And you can start with a long enough board so that you have better clamping options on the TS.

I have them in 3/4, 5/4 and 6/4 thicknesses. Easy deal.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

I've been using the Magswitch and it has served me well.

Don't think you're going to find one not made of plastic. I like the magnetic base as opposed to the ones that fit in miter slots. I move my around to the TS, BS and jointer.

The plastic is holding up just fine.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I have Bench Dog feather boards. Work just fine. Nothing wrong with plastic in that application.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I use a magnetic featherboard I got at HD. It's plastic but it works with no complaints. I decided to go that route so I wouldn't need to mess with clamping a large homemade featherboard in place. Just put if where's you need it, switch on the magnets, and you're ready to rock.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I make mine out of wood and install a pair magswitches in them.


----------



## Spike_dawg (Sep 8, 2012)

I like the plastic! Plenty of flex, the wood slips through with less friction. Ones from HF even have a magnetic base and a level (both of which is nearly a useless feature). JMO


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Many years ago I purchased a wood featherboard that goes into the miter slot of my saw from either Woodcraft or Rockler (I don't remember which). I have several plastic ones and no problems with any of them.

Now days I make my own.


----------



## splinterking (Oct 27, 2012)

I know at the local Home Depots here they are clearing out Ridgid branded Magswitch feather boards for 14.99. It's the same one they get 45.99 for a Woodcraft, so even though it's plastic at that price it's hard to beat. I also have the Milescraft tandem feather board set and I'm pretty impressed the quality and versatility of them, plastic but good heavy duty stuff.


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Russell, would something like this work? Just a thought.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/18915


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I use old credit cards, left over Formica, and used up gift cards in a holder I made that slips into the miter grooves on my TS. Works great! I do have a wooden one bought at a local lumber yard but it has no name on it so that won't help!


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a couple of those plastic POS and they work just fine for me. I don't have the time or the desire to build my own. Just bought them and put them to work.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

I reckon any featherboard you buy online will be plastic, the only question is whether it will be plastic sh*t.

I have a Magswicth Universal featherboard - I'm very happy with it. It is quick and easy to set up. I use it (in conjunction with push sticks / shoes) on a saw that feels like it has an appetite for fingers, and my fingers feel much safer.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Russell, keep in mind that if there was an accident where the featherboard came in contact with the TS, you would want the material to be soft enough to not create a very dangerous situation.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

David - That's a good point in favor of wood. I've accidentally hit my blade before with a plastic Bench Dog feather board. It blew up and threw shards at me. I got lucky, but I was stupid in that I was close to the blade and didn't secure it well enough. The plastic ones do not just get cut by the blade…they spring back at the force of the blade and cause a very unanticipated explosion.


----------

